

3DS Exploit finally found - arcatek
https://twitter.com/smealum/status/534557538247655424

======
arcatek
Smealum has also been the first one to unpack Pokemon X/Y data, iirc.

The game (Cubic Ninja) is currently hitting a price peak since the
anouncement, and is hardly found anymore on Amazon.

The exploit seems to write homebrew into the savegame, then run it.

